# What's your guilty secret down the yard?



## Sparkles (22 November 2011)

Mine is I'm secretly [deniably] besotted with a certain cheeky welsh man [anyone who knows me KNOWS how much I detest welsh the majority of the time...]

He's just got the most cheeky face ever and is bold as brass.














Just that expression he has! Mischeif [I want to officially have him as Mischeif Maker or something similar]. Tehehehehe. I shall, at the yard, completely deny that I'm slightly besotted with him of course...as he is part Welsh..and I famously dislike Welsh....Haha!


So what's yours?


----------



## Rudey (22 November 2011)

My guilty pleasure at the yard..... sweeping!   I love it when the yard and my stables are spick and span - not a piece of straw out of place.  It makes me feel good and happy! xx


----------



## Kobie (22 November 2011)

I have a history of the close personal variety with a fellow livery, and A massive MASSIVE crush on another livery that is so bad its painful!!


----------



## Sparkles (22 November 2011)

Jealous you have someone that attractive down your yard haha! Don't complain  Go for it


----------



## becca1305 (22 November 2011)

Organising! I relatively recently bought shelving and boxes for rugs, lotions and potions and bits and bobs, bandage holders, and the gridwall shelving used in shops to pop all my grooming kit, helmets and stuff on . I spent a happy entire day putting the shelving together and boxing all of my rugs up in logical order - by weight . My new premier equine rugs arrived today and so I spent a happy hour reorganising and then altering the whiteboard which shows what rugs are in what number box, it also has information about what rug at what temperature for indoor and outdoor rugs for each horse! very very guilty secret from most people as I keep the horses at home! . The horses also have colour coded buckets and another whiteboard listing their feeds for morning and evening because you never know if me AND mum might suddenly both me bedridden with some awful plague and god forbid dad would have to do the horses   (not happened ever yet though!)

I have also just got my new horsebox delivered and have spent an hour or two organising buckets lotions and potions and kit in the exterior lockers and am in the process of ordering matching cutlery, crockery and other dining stuff and will then be able to take it into the horsebox and decide which cupboard whats going in. 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  






This is ahem 1 corner of the tack room 

Ps apologise for the quality/size of pic!


----------



## Bettyboo222 (22 November 2011)

Scrubbing buckets !! I love it


----------



## ZarasMum (22 November 2011)

OMG becca1305 - I am astounded!!!!


----------



## ClassicG&T (22 November 2011)

soaking haynets.. i feel powerful when i have hosepipe in hand


----------



## Mince Pie (22 November 2011)

Becca, where did you get the boxes and how many rugs do they hold?


----------



## ChinaTree (22 November 2011)

Cleaning water troughs! I spent a lovely summer cleaning and maintaining 10+ water troughs ... I don't even have a horse any more, I just "help" at yard events (and clean water troughs, obviously)


----------



## Jesstickle (22 November 2011)

I feel like such a lazy pleb now! 

My guilty secret is that I actually quite like BH  Sometimes, like tonight, when everyone else is gone, I go and give him a cuddle over the door and tell him what a special chap he actually is. So now you all know, don't dob me in though!


----------



## PennyJ (22 November 2011)

Becca, OK, some might say its a bit OCD, but it looks fabulous!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (22 November 2011)

wow Becca.. thats alot of sorting!! haha well done  i have tried to organise my friends tack box and the next day o went up and she had pulled everything out of the boxes and onto the floor "because she couldnt find a mane comb.."  i just want to live in your tack room!


----------



## becca1305 (22 November 2011)

Mincepie - rapid racking. It took me FOREVER to find boxes that were big enough and shelving deep enough to hold the boxes so this shop/industrial/warehouse stuff does the trick. Not cheap though but the boxes are great quality and strong and the racking is boltless so can be put together by one person and an impressively big orange mallet  . Mine are the 84 litre boxes (aside from the little ones I have on top which I have one for bits one for gloves etc). they do do some good deals whereby you get the racking with several boxes for a set price.

Depends on the thickness of the rug, trying to think what ive got and what I *could* fit in each box. 2 combo 350g stable rugs (belmont combos) fit in one box if that helps? I have also fitted 2 heavyweight 350g/400g combo turnout rugs in a box too though that is literally FULL. About 4 of flysheets, rainsheets (combos) and the like fit in each box and I think I can get 5 no-neck fleeces in one box.

It truely is my cough *obsessional* guilty pleasure! 

Zarasmum, PennyJ, Clement82 thankyou . I have just been given a tumble dryer by my cousin's husband's parents  so figuring out where that will slot in best as it also needs room for a washing machine that my cousin is donating to sit next to it too then I will have CLEAN rugs in boxes too!  that will be it the horses wont be wearing them! !  (everyone in my family seems to be changing their washing stuff atm which is brilliant  I did almost take possession of a dishwasher for washing the coffee mugs in but mum said that was OTT and wouldnt let me!  I think she may have a point there though!  ) 

PS clement82 - mum erm did have to drag me away on the night it was up from titivating as it was almost 10pm and I hadnt had dinner  so I would live in it too ! I would be (quietly) mad (and silently sulk)!! the comb would have been in an "obvious place" where it made most sense to put it! . I also do similar to this though with friends stuff when they arent looking, usually tidying up their bedroom if they are in the shower or something!  close friends only though so they are used to me!


----------



## Enfys (22 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising!
		
Click to expand...

 I should say so! Very impressive indeed...

I stay out of the Owner's tackroom apart from to put notices up and empty the trash can, somedays it looks as if a bomb has gone off in there, other days everything is back on the shelves, racks, hooks and lockers. Their tackroom is nothing to do with me!


----------



## superted1989 (22 November 2011)

I clean tack!  I can't abide dirty tack and keep the unused stuff from the yard's retired clean too


----------



## glamourpuss (22 November 2011)

I love mixing feeds. Love, love, Love it! Even if I won the lottery & could pay for all of the rest of the stable chores to be done I'd still mix my own feeds


----------



## Shantara (22 November 2011)

As far as ponies go...Delilah is mine. She's prone to laminitis (sp?), but I got to spend 10mins grooming her and she was so sweet. Even gave me a kiss before she left!










As far as jobs go...I love sorting my box full of Ned's stuff and I love cleaning bits


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 November 2011)

Like Rudey - I love a swept tidy yard & will happily wield a broom till its done to my satisfaction 

I also love squaring & levelling the muck heap, tho it was SO drilled into me many eons ago that you judged a yard by its tidiness of a muck heap (anyone else?) that I squirm if its untidy if I've tipped out a barrow & not levelled it over


----------



## ausipaliboi (22 November 2011)

I am very lucky that I share a paddock with only one other lady.  I say lucky because she has learnt to ignore the strange things I do!!!

My guilty pleasures include (but are not limited to):

Scrubbing water troughs, raking up left over hay, fixing fencing myself, raking pine needles out from around the paddock shelter, picking up poo (great de stresser!) randomly haltering both the boi and my friends pony and giving them complete makeovers, reorganise halters and grooming kits, move things just cos I can, etc, etc.

The lady regularly comes home to see me tottering in bare back on her pony after deciding I felt like a ride but didn't bring down the boi's tack.  We basically treat both horse and pony like our own and do whatever with them, I trust her to take care of the boi and she trusts me to take care of the pony.  It has worked very well for over 5 years.


----------



## Jesstickle (22 November 2011)

The Xmas Furry said:



			I also love squaring & levelling the muck heap, tho it was SO drilled into me many eons ago that you judged a yard by its tidiness of a muck heap (anyone else?) that I squirm if its untidy if I've tipped out a barrow & not levelled it over 

Click to expand...

Me too but fortunately our trailers are emptied twice a week so I do'nt have to spend ages doing it as it isn't there long enough to bother me!


----------



## poacher82 (22 November 2011)

glamourpuss said:



			I love mixing feeds. Love, love, Love it! Even if I won the lottery & could pay for all of the rest of the stable chores to be done I'd still mix my own feeds 

Click to expand...

Yep, me too, love it! Even though my baby horse doesn't for one sec stop to look at it, just throws his all over the floor before hoovering it up!


----------



## JFTDWS (22 November 2011)

Is it wrong that i'm slightly turned on by Becca's photo? :s

I feel so lazy - my place is organised chaos - like my life really :/  It looks insane, but I know exactly where everythighg should be and I get really wound up if people interfere with my system


----------



## Tilda (22 November 2011)

Digging up ragwort - I was obsessional about this in the summer as the field my mare was in had been the starvation paddock and the weeds were just left to take over. So you might think I was just being a responsible horse owner well my obsession went a bit further when my husband got sick of me pointing out ragwort at the side of the road as we drove along and then threatening to pull it up whenever we saw it whilst walking the dogs!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (22 November 2011)

I love giving the big ID x stabled next to Captain a cuddle. Also the YO's mare Ruby is just the sweetest little girl. 
FDC


----------



## bumblelion (22 November 2011)

Bedding down! Their beds have to be immaculate! All level, banks have to be symmetrical to the point that if checking with a spirit level, they'd be spot on straight!! I can't have a piece of bedding out of place!! It's quite annoying if I need to be quick, although much speedier now I'm on straw than shavings! I just can't seem to help myself!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (22 November 2011)

My guilty pleasure was perving at the sexy hot stuff of a fencer/landscaper who works for the YO business...............he is now my OH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starryeyed (22 November 2011)

becca that is incredible!!


----------



## QUICKFIRE (22 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising! I relatively recently bought shelving and boxes for rugs, lotions and potions and bits and bobs, bandage holders, and the gridwall shelving used in shops to pop all my grooming kit, helmets and stuff on . I spent a happy entire day putting the shelving together and boxing all of my rugs up in logical order - by weight . My new premier equine rugs arrived today and so I spent a happy hour reorganising and then altering the whiteboard which shows what rugs are in what number box, it also has information about what rug at what temperature for indoor and outdoor rugs for each horse! very very guilty secret from most people as I keep the horses at home! . The horses also have colour coded buckets and another whiteboard listing their feeds for morning and evening because you never know if me AND mum might suddenly both me bedridden with some awful plague and god forbid dad would have to do the horses   (not happened ever yet though!)

I have also just got my new horsebox delivered and have spent an hour or two organising buckets lotions and potions and kit in the exterior lockers and am in the process of ordering matching cutlery, crockery and other dining stuff and will then be able to take it into the horsebox and decide which cupboard whats going in. 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  






This is ahem 1 corner of the tack room 

Ps apologise for the quality/size of pic!
		
Click to expand...

Thats very OCD!!!!! but am very impressed!


----------



## jeeve (23 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising! I relatively recently bought shelving and boxes for rugs, lotions and potions and bits and bobs, bandage holders, and the gridwall shelving used in shops to pop all my grooming kit, helmets and stuff on . I spent a happy entire day putting the shelving together and boxing all of my rugs up in logical order - by weight . My new premier equine rugs arrived today and so I spent a happy hour reorganising and then altering the whiteboard which shows what rugs are in what number box, it also has information about what rug at what temperature for indoor and outdoor rugs for each horse! very very guilty secret from most people as I keep the horses at home! . The horses also have colour coded buckets and another whiteboard listing their feeds for morning and evening because you never know if me AND mum might suddenly both me bedridden with some awful plague and god forbid dad would have to do the horses   (not happened ever yet though!)

I have also just got my new horsebox delivered and have spent an hour or two organising buckets lotions and potions and kit in the exterior lockers and am in the process of ordering matching cutlery, crockery and other dining stuff and will then be able to take it into the horsebox and decide which cupboard whats going in. 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  






This is ahem 1 corner of the tack room 

Ps apologise for the quality/size of pic!
		
Click to expand...

would you like to come and organise my tack room, with 3 teenagers it desperately needs it


----------



## Gorgeous George (23 November 2011)

I'm another one who likes to keep things organised, and I hate having things that I don't use, so I'm often having a clear out!


----------



## nikCscott (23 November 2011)

Becca

I can't believe you haven't catalogued the contents of boxes with pictures on the front on laminates?!

Seriously how much did all the boxes cost!!!

Wow I don't have a guilty pleasure. For those of you with crushes- I'm jealous nothing better than a good crush, I'm a very happily married woman but enjoy a crush. Mine is the chap that works in the leisure centre where my daughter have swimming lessons his smile is so beautiful- swoons


----------



## D66 (23 November 2011)

Becca, I think there's a career in that photo.


----------



## Vetwrap (23 November 2011)

OK, I'm voting for Becca to start a new TV program...  I'm thinking a tack room version of The Hotel Inspector.  It could be a hit of H&C TV!

I am easily pleased.  I love a correctly hung up bridle and clean tack.


----------



## snoopyinfrance (23 November 2011)

This seems to have turned into a 'Becca' appreciation post! 

Becca, I will pay for your flight over here if you'd teach my slob of a daughter how to keep HER stuff tidy, never mind the yard! There's a whole caravan/tack room just waiting for your touch...

I too like a swept yard, clean tack (and cleaning it), perfect beds and a tidy tack room but I can't be obssessive about it because of said daughter!  Every time I turn around there's dirty tack in the lounge, rugs abandoned everywhere, grooming kit dotted around the yard and the horses have the audacity to poo on my freshly swept concrete.  

I'd be a gibbering wreck if I tried to stay on top of everything so, for my sanity, I've let things slide.  

One thing I won't abide is dirty hocks while I'm out riding.  I will even clean other horsey hocks if I think the rider won't do it themselves!


----------



## catdragon (23 November 2011)

OMG Becca- I want to livery with you - that's my idea of heaven !!  So envious of such organisation it's not funny!


----------



## catdragon (23 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising! I relatively recently bought shelving and boxes for rugs, lotions and potions and bits and bobs, bandage holders, and the gridwall shelving used in shops to pop all my grooming kit, helmets and stuff on . I spent a happy entire day putting the shelving together and boxing all of my rugs up in logical order - by weight . My new premier equine rugs arrived today and so I spent a happy hour reorganising and then altering the whiteboard which shows what rugs are in what number box, it also has information about what rug at what temperature for indoor and outdoor rugs for each horse! very very guilty secret from most people as I keep the horses at home! . The horses also have colour coded buckets and another whiteboard listing their feeds for morning and evening because you never know if me AND mum might suddenly both me bedridden with some awful plague and god forbid dad would have to do the horses   (not happened ever yet though!)

I have also just got my new horsebox delivered and have spent an hour or two organising buckets lotions and potions and kit in the exterior lockers and am in the process of ordering matching cutlery, crockery and other dining stuff and will then be able to take it into the horsebox and decide which cupboard whats going in. 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  






This is ahem 1 corner of the tack room 

Ps apologise for the quality/size of pic!
		
Click to expand...

WHERE'S THE DARNED LIKE BUTTON !!!!!


----------



## Kat (23 November 2011)

I can't think one, I'm pretty relaxed about my slob like tendancies. However I will grass DH up because he is a secret tidier! 

I guess mucking out again despite the staff having done it earlier is fairly normal, even the spirit level straight banks and edges, but he also weeds the yard (not just actualy weeds but grass growing in gaps in the paving etc), clears drain covers, removes stones from the field, rebuilds dry stone walls, and possibly worst of all, levels the school by hand with a fork while I am riding.


----------



## catdragon (23 November 2011)

I too love a clean swept immaculate yard. 

For pony's bed to be level and swept back, nice big straight banks - and yes I riddle her bed when I have time at weekends to get rid of every single teeny bit of poo or hay - her bedding is granular so goes through. My fellow liveries look at me with a mix of terror and awe (but secretly I know they want the perfect bed too!) LOL

My stable tools have to be cleaned before putting them away - hate it when others use them and put them back with poo balls stuck in the tines or bits of hay in the brush. Don't mind them using them, just wish they'd put them back in the same condition I left them in... 

OCD, much, probably...


----------



## SavingGrace (23 November 2011)

The little pony in this photo.. His name is Jamie he took a chunk out my ass on christmas day last night but I love nothing more than snuggling him


----------



## Sarah1 (23 November 2011)

Kick bolts.  When the horses have been turned out they all have to be 'open', obvioulsy when they're in they have to be 'closed'!
Even though I know all of the doors have been checked in an evening I will go around and check them all again!
Sweeping is another one - love it when my area looks nice & tidy!
Cows.  Our yard is next to a dairy farm & I am becoming very fond of the cows!  Even the ruddy great bull that escaped and camped out in the orchard is quite sweet really.


----------



## Lotty (23 November 2011)

My secret now is I want to be as organised as Becca


----------



## minkymoo (23 November 2011)

Mine is popping up to the yard when I've finished work and if the Wee Man is lying down, I like to sit next to him and scratch his wither and just spent some quality time with him. 

His is trying to eat my boot/hair/coat whilst i do this!


----------



## Cop-Pop (23 November 2011)

My worst one is that I dont like most of the YOs horses.  At all.  They chew, poke, have no discipline or manners and irritate me like mad   I love her old boy tho and would have him for hacking if I could afford it 
I also love to organise haynets


----------



## becca1305 (23 November 2011)

thankyou catdragon & lotty . Sorry for the apparent hijack OP but Im ever so grateful that people dont think Im totally bonkers 

The tackroom is in need of another quick tidy again actually. mum doesnt put rugs back in their boxes- she claims she DOESNT KNOW WHERE THEY GO  !! Theres a flipping whiteboard chart and numbered boxes !!! 

NikCScott - they are catalogued on the whiteboard by box number but there wasnt enough room for pictures  heheh.

Ahh my mum was always lucky with me that she never had to tell me to tidy my room as a teenager! Hmm maybe this is a lucrative career path  pfft uni total waste of time my calling is definetely in Tackroom Organisation/Management 

I do agree with some of the others too, I also like making up feeds, seeing the ponies all snuggly in their rugs for the night, and the satisfaction of creating a clean deep straw bed. Sweeping not so much but thats because our yard is a pain to do it in! but my definite fave is organising such a feel of contentment when everything is away in its place .  like others have mentioned muck heap levelling- thats my mums obsession she has a method which means we can get huge amounts in  the guy who empties it is always shocked, she gets peeved if I dont do it "properly" but still cant understand that I feel the same about her not putting rugs away !


----------



## LaurenBay (23 November 2011)

Poo picking. I find it very relaxing and love the satisfied feel I get when I look back and see a clear field.

Organising, I re-arrange my shed and tack room every weekend. I have a trolley on wheels and the draws have to be organised into catergories  

Tidying my straw up  I won't leave any wasteage and it needs to be a neat pile. I will tidy it before I muck out then again after as I've taken some of the straw and made it messy again.


----------



## HuntingB (23 November 2011)

I love a really tidy squared off stepped muckheap. Lovely job.


----------



## ellie_e (23 November 2011)

Becca that is utterly amazing!!! WOWZA!!!


----------



## Madam Min (23 November 2011)

Poo picking and ensuring all kick bolts are shut! Have been known to ask the OH to turn the car round to go back just to make sure the horses are shut in even tho the logical part of me knows I've checked them about 20 million times!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (24 November 2011)

Wrapping up the lead ropes when they are not being used. 
I have tendencies to do everyone's as well. 
I hate when people just dump them on the hook, and then they dangle everywhere. 
Would absolutely love becca's tack room. Think I may have to look into doing something similar! Just not quite so many.


----------



## Paddy Irish (24 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising! I relatively recently bought shelving and boxes for rugs, lotions and potions and bits and bobs, bandage holders, and the gridwall shelving used in shops to pop all my grooming kit, helmets and stuff on . I spent a happy entire day putting the shelving together and boxing all of my rugs up in logical order - by weight . My new premier equine rugs arrived today and so I spent a happy hour reorganising and then altering the whiteboard which shows what rugs are in what number box, it also has information about what rug at what temperature for indoor and outdoor rugs for each horse! very very guilty secret from most people as I keep the horses at home! . The horses also have colour coded buckets and another whiteboard listing their feeds for morning and evening because you never know if me AND mum might suddenly both me bedridden with some awful plague and god forbid dad would have to do the horses   (not happened ever yet though!)

I have also just got my new horsebox delivered and have spent an hour or two organising buckets lotions and potions and kit in the exterior lockers and am in the process of ordering matching cutlery, crockery and other dining stuff and will then be able to take it into the horsebox and decide which cupboard whats going in. 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  






This is ahem 1 corner of the tack room 

Ps apologise for the quality/size of pic!
		
Click to expand...

OMG ...This made me hoot ( in a nice way )


----------



## sakura (24 November 2011)

Becca, you are my organisational inspiration! 

I actually love putting beds down, I will literally spend forever sweeping the entire bed to where I want it, then my horse comes in and kicks it all around within 5 seconds.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I also love mixing feeds, so much lol


----------



## dollymix (24 November 2011)

mine is quite a big, but friendly yard which is very social - we regularly have BBQs and bring wine up on fridays. 

However, my biggest guilty secret is how much I love it when there is NO ONE there!! Jst me and my horses...I can go as fast or slow as I like...use the lunge pen or school without others waiting to go in. Heaven!!!


----------



## showjumpingfilly (24 November 2011)

Becca I want your tack room!!! I share with 5 other horses and there's so much stuff everywhere none of it's in a logical place! Yiu must have spent a fortune on boxes though! I don't think i'd have the patience for putting the rugs away every morning and every evening when i'd changed them, though it would be nice to have them stored clean in the summer. I'd love the smaller boxes for little things like gloves,
Bits, boots etc though.

Another one for having the perfect bed. Every dirty speck has to be gone, then banks have to be nice and high and thick but square, as does the bed. Must be completely flat on top and a straight line at the front! My mum is always moaning at me for taking forever, especially as ours are on shavings!! The most  annoying thing is the light switch being in one of my boxes - everyone else has to walk over my perfect bed so when i come down in the evenings the shavings have been kicked out
Of their nice straight line!  so glad I can vent this here without being deemed utterly bizarre as thats what my family think when i get in a fluster over it!

I also like having the leadropes rolled up properly, night feed bowls taken out and washed when their finished eating, yard swept and tack cleaned and tied up after each use, travel boots and exercise boots paired up, and a nice square muck heap!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 November 2011)

Quite enjoy poo picking fields, used to do my ex girlfriends fields. I don't have a horse so have none to pick up now 
I can't stand dry or dirty saddlery either, when I have a bridle or saddle in for repair I usually clean and feed it before I give it back to the owner (all part of the service
One woman refused her saddle as she didn't recognise it as it looked new she said, I had to convince her it was hers and not another customers!


----------



## muffinmunsh (24 November 2011)

Cremedemonthe - you can come pooh puck and clean tack at mine ANY DAY!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (25 November 2011)

sweeping, i can't stand even a stray bit of straw or hay in my area.
my straw  bed has to have a perfect straight front and level bankings and the main part of the bed has to be level too.
being alone in the evening to spend time just with my horse and my dog.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 November 2011)

muffinmunsh said:



			Cremedemonthe - you can come pooh puck and clean tack at mine ANY DAY!
		
Click to expand...

lol, I might just surprise you and do it oneday! Oz


----------



## Toast (25 November 2011)

Definitely anything to do with feeds! Even if all 4 of us go to the yard to do the horses i HAVE to make feeds!
I also spend hours researching different feeds and making diet plans for my horses and other peoples, working out feed ratios ect. 
I also like collecting feed samples, i went to the southwest equine xmas fair last year and went round most stalls twice and came out with about 3 carrier bags bursting with feed samples. 
Yeah.. ive got a problem.. so what  
x


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (25 November 2011)

Sweeping... Love sweeping, either a nice dry dusty yard or a soaking wet one make perfect sweeping conditions. 

I like to organise as well... just its all a bit unorganised as Im so busy with uni, this weekend I might find the time to give the yard an early winter spring clean...  

xxx


----------



## Enfys (25 November 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			Sweeping... Love sweeping, either a nice dry dusty yard or a soaking wet one make perfect sweeping conditions. 


xxx
		
Click to expand...

I hate sweeping...my barn aisle is 60' x 15' that's how many square feet?
There are advantages to living in a wind tunnel - I just open the doors at both ends and make sure I'm not standing downwind...result


----------



## merlinmagic (25 November 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			Quite enjoy poo picking fields, used to do my ex girlfriends fields. I don't have a horse so have none to pick up now 
I can't stand dry or dirty saddlery either, when I have a bridle or saddle in for repair I usually clean and feed it before I give it back to the owner (all part of the service
One woman refused her saddle as she didn't recognise it as it looked new she said, I had to convince her it was hers and not another customers!
		
Click to expand...

I could move to  Caterham on the Hill, Surrey no problem !! lol


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 November 2011)

merlinmagic said:



			I could move to  Caterham on the Hill, Surrey no problem !! lol 

Click to expand...

lol yes more the merrier I say!
I'm actually trying (without much success at the mo) to move to West Wales, would you move there as well!!


----------



## Toffee44 (25 November 2011)

I love laying a new bed (straw), making up the banks, and squaring the front up. 

I also love putting the straw in the calves next door they are so funny, just get make sure you get out of the way, coz they charge around in it lol


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 November 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			I love laying a new bed (straw), making up the banks, and squaring the front up. 

I also love putting the straw in the calves next door they are so funny, just get make sure you get out of the way, coz they charge around in it lol
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like fun, you should film the calves and shove it on you tube!


----------



## wallykissmas (25 November 2011)

catdragon said:



			I too love a clean swept immaculate yard. 

For pony's bed to be level and swept back, nice big straight banks - and yes I riddle her bed when I have time at weekends to get rid of every single teeny bit of poo or hay - her bedding is granular so goes through. My fellow liveries look at me with a mix of terror and awe (but secretly I know they want the perfect bed too!) LOL

My stable tools have to be cleaned before putting them away - hate it when others use them and put them back with poo balls stuck in the tines or bits of hay in the brush. Don't mind them using them, just wish they'd put them back in the same condition I left them in... 

OCD, much, probably... 

Click to expand...

I beg you to tell me what is "riddle", if it gets small bit of poo out of bedding I need to know !!! I HATE those small bits left in pellet bedding.

A nice swept yards and horse in munching on hay but not dropping it over the door.


----------



## jsr (25 November 2011)

Cleaning water buckets is my thing. I scrub my 2 everyday (he drinks LOADS!) and have been known to go round scrubbing other people when I get time at the weekends....I've also started scrubbing the water butts which the YO finds highly amusing!! My dogs water bowls are scrubbed daily too...think I'm a bit obsessed!


----------



## 9tails (25 November 2011)

lwvtb said:



			I beg you to tell me what is "riddle", if it gets small bit of poo out of bedding I need to know !!! I HATE those small bits left in pellet bedding.

A nice swept yards and horse in munching on hay but not dropping it over the door.
		
Click to expand...

If it's what I do, it's a sieve and it's like panning for gold.

Here's one, they're very good for wood pellet bedding.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bret-Garden-Riddle-Sieve/dp/B000TAPA1A


----------



## stencilface (25 November 2011)

at that tackroom!  I must tidy up ours this weekend! 

Why do so many like sweeping? weirdos!  To sweep our whole concrete yard is to sweep a 30 x 30' square, which unless its v wet and not windy, will be messy at the start again once you've finished 

Might have to get some more plastic boxes this weekend, and rearrange the rugs in their recycled filing cabinets - which are ace for storing stuff


----------



## Hippona (25 November 2011)

I'm another one for sweeping I'm afraid.....

In fact it goes further than that.....'bits' on the floor aren't allowed.

I also indulge in raking ( part of my yard area is grassed and hay/straw sometimes blows onto it)

.......and I can't physically leave the yard if theres poo in the paddock.

In fact...if I had electricity on the yard  I would possibly hoover it.


----------



## PapaFrita (25 November 2011)

becca1305 said:



			Organising! 

*sigh* I do accept I have a slight obsessional problem  





!
		
Click to expand...

*swoon*


----------



## Enfys (25 November 2011)

tinselmoo said:



			In fact...if I had electricity on the yard  I would possibly hoover it.

Click to expand...

I have electricity in my house can you please come and hoover that (the house) for me? 

For those who are obsessively clean and tidy, how many horses do you have to do? 

I have over 25 here (today - down to 23 Saturday, up to 26 Sunday) and by the time I've finished just feeding, watering, checking etc I don't have the inclination to do an awful lot of yard primping. It is clean once a day and that is good enough for me


----------



## Hippona (25 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			I have electricity in my house can you please come and hoover that (the house) for me? 

For those who are obsessively clean and tidy, how many horses do you have to do? 

I have over 25 here (today - down to 23 Saturday, up to 26 Sunday) and by the time I've finished just feeding, watering, checking etc I don't have the inclination to do an awful lot of yard primping. It is clean once a day and that is good enough for me 

Click to expand...

Have to say.....my floor obsession extends to the house too.....I cannot stand bits on the floor. I shall pop straight over. You may need to check your paddocks for palominos when I've left though......

Errmmm.....I have 3 to do. Yard and stables all clean swept. Hay/straw barn is tidy.....feedroom is a bit of a shed though


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 November 2011)

For those who want racks and boxes these are pretty good

http://www.bigdug.co.uk

cheapest I have found so far


----------



## Oberon (25 November 2011)

Just hanging over the stable door at the end of a long day and listening to them munch.


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (25 November 2011)

Indiangel said:



			I actually love putting beds down, I will literally spend forever sweeping the entire bed to where I want it, then my horse comes in and kicks it all around within 5 seconds.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I also love mixing feeds, so much lol 

Click to expand...

^^ Me too!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 November 2011)

I love patting down a straw bed after it's been laid, almost a shame to put the horse in...who then promptly pees..


----------



## meandmrblue (25 November 2011)

Oberon said:



			Just hanging over the stable door at the end of a long day and listening to them munch.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (25 November 2011)

Here's my guilty secret. I've had her for over a year and my husband doesn't know I own her. He's seen her in the field but thinks she belongs to a friend and is only with us to eat the grass down.


----------



## sykokat (25 November 2011)

I'm not telling!!!!!!


----------



## juliette (25 November 2011)

The "human snack box" in the tack room that seems to come out every time i have a cup of tea!!


----------



## *Spider* (25 November 2011)

My bed is PERFECT. Not a piece of straw out of place, banks are all symmetrical and his actual patch where he lays is thicker but doesn't look it as it's all patted down.
Also love keeping my area outside swept


----------



## Mince Pie (25 November 2011)

muffinmunsh said:



			Cremedemonthe - you can come pooh puck and clean tack at mine ANY DAY!
		
Click to expand...

You can do mine too - and I'm only in Godstone so nice and local for you!


----------



## Chellebean (25 November 2011)

gala said:









Here's my guilty secret. I've had her for over a year and my husband doesn't know I own her. He's seen her in the field but thinks she belongs to a friend and is only with us to eat the grass down.
		
Click to expand...

Haha love it! And she is gorgeous


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 November 2011)

Beautiful horse chellebean and mince pie, I went through Godstone twice today and yesterday, could have popped in and cleared your fields on the way!
Oz


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 November 2011)

superted1989 said:



			I clean tack!  I can't abide dirty tack and keep the unused stuff from the yard's retired clean too
		
Click to expand...

I need you! Elizabeth is excellent with everything else but hates cleaning tack! So you need to come and live in my tackroom please.
FDC


----------



## **Vanner** (26 November 2011)

Sweeping and tack cleaning!  used to be the muck heap too but our YO does ours now so don't have to.

Chellebean - that is one awesome secret


----------



## cobmum (27 November 2011)

Love mucking out it makes me feel useful and very horsey!!


----------



## Enfys (27 November 2011)

Mince Pie said:



			You can do mine too - and I'm only in Godstone so nice and local for you! 

Click to expand...

Godstone, home of my favourite pub ever! Well, the couches by the fire anyway. I swear I used to almost fall asleep on those!


----------



## Enfys (27 November 2011)

cobmum said:



			Love mucking out it makes me feel useful and very horsey!!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't do anything for me at all  I must be missing something.


----------



## Mince Pie (27 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Godstone, home of my favourite pub ever! Well, the couches by the fire anyway. I swear I used to almost fall asleep on those! 

Click to expand...

Oh really? Which one?


----------



## Enfys (28 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Godstone, home of my favourite pub ever! Well, the couches by the fire anyway. I swear I used to almost fall asleep on those! 

Click to expand...

Mince Pie,  I have no idea what it was called, massive memory fail in that regard  it was way back in 1989 when we went there rather a lot when I was with the Grens at Caterham.


----------



## JenniferB (28 November 2011)

I absolutely adore levelling off the school - nothing better than going in to ride on a lovely flat surface!  I used to like tidying up the jumps too - poles all stacked neatly, wings and cups all in order and fillers sat in pairs - but there are loads of folk on the yard I'm at and as quick as you tidy them they get messed up again!  So I content myself with chugging round on the little tractor, I get twitchy if I've not done it for a wee while and tracks begin to emerge where the schoolies go round... I also get stressed when people don't poo pick the school, I definitely have a bit of OCD about the arena in general!


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Mince Pie,  I have no idea what it was called, massive memory fail in that regard  it was way back in 1989 when we went there rather a lot when I was with the Grens at Caterham.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been back to Caterham since?


----------



## Trolt (28 November 2011)

My guilty secret is taking bridles apart  Nothing better than having the side covered in newspaper, all the buckles and pieces all lined up and then giving them a proper clean. Then putting back together again. 

The bridles are cleaned after every ride, but with 30+ bridles on the yard, they only get taken apart a few times a year 

I also get a huge amount of pleasure from locking up in the winter. Standing at the top of the yard, hearing the munching of horses, knowing they all have [equal] piles of hay, clean swept beds, the yard is all swept, lead ropes wrapped and hanging in correct places and the rugs are all neatly folded outside the stable doors. Bliss!!


----------



## Faithkat (28 November 2011)

Mine is keeping things clean and swept.  I even admit to sweeping Henry Cecil's yard years ago when I went to visit Bosra Sham and Dushyantor!  There were shavings about and it was getting on my nerves so I joined in the stable staff's sweeping line  . . . . .
but I am also well sad about clean tack etc.  Anything leather is wiped with leather wipes every time it is used, numnahs washed after being used twice etc etc


----------



## diamondrockharvey (28 November 2011)

If any of you guys are willing to travel to Malvern to clean my tack, muck out my stable, poo pick my fields and level my arena please let me know! hehehe! 

You are all nuts!

My guilty secret is I pretend to have not heard my phone ring or realise that time when the OH calls to see where I am and I am giving Harvey and Clarkie a few extra scratches and carrots before I head back to the house!


----------



## Tnavas (29 November 2011)

The Xmas Furry said:



			Like Rudey - I love a swept tidy yard & will happily wield a broom till its done to my satisfaction 

I also love squaring & levelling the muck heap, tho it was SO drilled into me many eons ago that you judged a yard by its tidiness of a muck heap (anyone else?) that I squirm if its untidy if I've tipped out a barrow & not levelled it over 

Click to expand...

Same and add tack cleaning to the list - I can't abide dirty tack. Also love mucking out and making the bed really level and banks thick and even.

Becca - I want your tack room - those boxes are really great.


----------



## Enfys (29 November 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			Have you been back to Caterham since?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I was on Google Earth last night and was doing the virtual tour around the ex-barracks. God! Is there anything original left standing? I was devastated to see that the beautiful rambling house we lived in (the CO's) was gone, with just the garden walls (why?) left standing, I used to sit on those walls  (  (Elizabeth Court Care Home )


----------



## cassie summers (29 November 2011)

mine is this elderley horse he is called smokes and is 29 years old he belongs to a elderley lady who isnt in the bst of health so i give him a groom each day and turn him out for an hour in the mornings my mare gets very jealous of the attention he gets


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			No, but I was on Google Earth last night and was doing the virtual tour around the ex-barracks. God! Is there anything original left standing? I was devastated to see that the beautiful rambling house we lived in (the CO's) was gone, with just the garden walls (why?) left standing, I used to sit on those walls  (  (Elizabeth Court Care Home )
		
Click to expand...

VERY few buildings left,Caterham is now so overcrowded it's like Croydon


----------

